# Egyptian Arabic: wild



## gsc

Egyptian Arabic or MSA? Is there a better word?

English: wild 
Transliteration: mit-hawwir 
Arabic: متهور 

_Example: The cat is wild _

_Also?_
_Transliteration: metawahhish _
_Arabic: متوهّش _


----------



## Little_LIS

gsc said:


> Egyptian Arabic or MSA? Is there a better word?
> 
> English: wild
> Transliteration: mit-hawwir
> Arabic: متهور


 
I don't see "mutahawwer" right 



_



Example: The cat is wild 

Also?
Transliteration: metawa77ish 
Arabic:متوحش

Click to expand...

 
Mutawa77esh is the right word, but it's with ح .

_


----------



## gsc

Thank you.

I looked up متهور in my Lingvosoft dictionary and it suggest a meaning of wild in the sense of frivolous, out of control, impulsive eg 'It was a wild party' 'They are a wild crowd of people'.

Perhaps that is not used in Egypt?


----------



## cherine

mutahawwir _*is*_ used in Egypt, but with the meaning of impulsive, not wise. Someone who takes unnecessary risks is a mutahawwir.

We don't describe a party as a 7afla mutahawwira nor mutawa77isha, but we say a big party 7afla kbiira/Dakhma كبيرة/ضخمة although I know it's not the same thing as a "wild" party.

As I don't know what a "wild crowd" exactly means, I can't suggest an equivalent. But I think it would be a totally different word too.


----------



## gsc

Thank you Cherine.

I think when we use 'wild' in this way in English, we are implying that the person or people are out of control.
For example a wild party would perhaps be a party where there was too much noise, drinking etc.  

A wild crowd, a wild bunch, is a term we sometimes use to mean a similar thing.  Often it will be used to describe a young person who is mixing with people that are leading him/her astray.
eg
She is in with a wild crowd.

This could mean simply that they smoke, drink, keep late nights but to others it may mean that they take drugs or comit crimes etc.

In other words, I suppose it implies that they are not civilised.


----------



## cherine

You're welcome, Gay 
For the wild party, I think the right translation is حفل صاخب or حفلة صاخبة it has the meaning of both big and noisy.

I can't think of a translation for the wild crowd, so let's wait for other opinions.


----------



## londonmasri

Wild does not have to have negative connotations.

If someone said that party was wild it could mean...

Wild can mean 'off the hook' ( I think this originated from a phone being off the hook?)
Anyway, *cough* If something is _wild_ or _off the hook_ this could mean that it is amazing, lively, out of this world with a great atmosphere.

OR

Wild could be as in 'when om kolsum sang, the crowd would go wild' - they got excited, were very appreciative shouting in admiration.

OR

When they have sales on in London, and all the people are on the road trying to get a good deal someone might come home and say 'have you seen the shops? its wild out there!' (probably wild as in wild like a jungle).

OR 

Your hair looks a bit wild  (i.e. it is going al over the place - perhaps you need a haircut yabni...)

OR it could mean all of those meanings and possibly others I haven't thought of. This is what makes learning Arabic so fun (*cough* difficult), every context may require a different word.


----------



## Mahaodeh

gsc said:


> Thank you Cherine.
> 
> I think when we use 'wild' in this way in English, we are implying that the person or people are out of control.
> For example a wild party would perhaps be a party where there was too much noise, drinking etc.


 
As Cherine said, we generally would use Sakhib(a), which implies a loud sound more than anything else. 



gsc said:


> A wild crowd, a wild bunch, is a term we sometimes use to mean a similar thing. Often it will be used to describe a young person who is mixing with people that are leading him/her astray.
> eg
> She is in with a wild crowd.
> 
> This could mean simply that they smoke, drink, keep late nights but to others it may mean that they take drugs or comit crimes etc.
> 
> In other words, I suppose it implies that they are not civilised.


 
I'm not quite sure what would be used here, but neither mutahawwir nor mutawa77ish seem to fit; at least we don't usually use such words.


----------



## gsc

Thank you everyone. In practice I think I am far more likely to use 'wild' for a wild animal than anything else.

In fact at the health club when I was on holiday someone was feeding a tiny kitten which they joked was a wild Sinai cat although it seemed quite friendly to me.

and now I will start my new years resolution (do you have that in Egypt?) which is to try and speak in whole sentences wherever I can.

This cat is wild.
il`uTTa dee metawaHish

القطّة دي متوحش


----------



## Mahaodeh

القطة is femine, so it should be القطة دي متوحشة.

Wild does not necessarily mean vicious, it simply means that it's not tame. The Arabic wa7shi gives the same meaning (mutawa77ish in MSA means "becomes wild", and is often applied to something vicious). So a wild cat is simply a cat that is not tame, you also have wild rabbits .


----------



## gsc

Got it - how silly of me not to make it feminine.


----------



## Josh_

For 'wild', as in untamed/undomesticated can't the word بري _barri_ be used? حيوان بري for example.

As for 'wild party', it is true that it may depend on what one means by 'wild', but in terms of a noisy and raucous party what about حفلة مثيرة _Hafla musiira_ or مهيّصة _mihayyaSa_?  

And as for 'wild crowd,' again in terms of noisy and raucous, how about شلة مهيصة _shilla mihayyaSa_ or just ناس مهيصة _naas mihayyaSa_ (wild/rowdy people)?

Who knows.  Just some suggestions.


----------



## cherine

Josh_ said:


> For 'wild', as in untamed/undomesticated can't the word بري _barri_ be used? حيوان بري for example.


Yes, I agree with you.
If I hear أرنب متوحش I'll be a little scared, because I'd imagine a voracious rabbit (a surreal image regarding such an unharmful animal).

mutawa77ish doesn't have to be vicious or vilain, but it's certainly means voracious. This is why we call the lion حيوان متوحش but we can call a wild horse حصان متوحش (at least I've never heard nor read this before).



> As for 'wild party', it is true that it may depend on what one means by 'wild', but in terms of a noisy and raucous party what about حفلة مثيرة _Hafla musiira_ or مهيّصة _mihayyaSa_?
> 
> And as for 'wild crowd,' again in terms of noisy and raucous, how about شلة مهيصة _shilla mihayyaSa_ or just ناس مهيصة _naas mihayyaSa_ (wild/rowdy people)?


I still can't give a confident yes or no answer to these suggestions, Josh. But I'm not very enthusiastic about 7afla mhayyaSa, maybe because this adjective is usually (if not only) used with people.

Let's hope for more opinions.


----------



## Mahaodeh

cherine said:


> Yes, I agree with you.
> If I hear أرنب متوحش I'll be a little scared, because I'd imagine a voracious rabbit (a surreal image regarding such an unharmful animal).
> 
> mutawa77ish doesn't have to be vicious or vilain, but it's certainly means voracious. This is why we call the lion حيوان متوحش but we can call a wild horse حصان متوحش (at least I've never heard nor read this before).


 
Mutawa77ish, of course not; it differs from wa7shi, which means wild in the sense that it is not tame while the first means wild in the sense that it is not friendly to humans (regardless of it's voraciousness in general).
 
Example: a Zebra is called الحمار الوحشي, it is certainly not متوحش, but it is وحشي (don't forget that الوَحْشة ضد الأُنْس); a lion is متوحش, but so is a rat (it attacks you actually, even if it's not one of the سباع).
 
I know in Iraq they borrow the term متوحش for humans; شخص متوحش is an anti-social person.


----------



## Josh_

cherine said:


> I still can't give a confident yes or no answer to these suggestions, Josh. But I'm not very enthusiastic about 7afla mhayyaSa, maybe because this adjective is usually (if not only) used with people.
> 
> Let's hope for more opinions.


Thanks Cherine.  That is good to know.  I kind of wondered if the word was used more for people.  When I was looking up the phrases on Google there were no returns for حفلة مهيّصة and only a few for حفلة مثيرة.  There were a several, but still not many, returns for ناس مهيصة and only one or two returns for شلة مهيصة .


----------



## londonmasri

I heard today on the internet _as3aar_ _mutawa77isha_. 
_se3r mutawa77esh_

Outrageous prices? 
It is a very nice piece of language (assuming I heard correctly!)


----------



## ayed

londonmasri said:


> I heard today on the internet _as3aar_ _mutawa77isha_.
> _se3r mutawa77esh_
> 
> Outrageous prices?
> It is a very nice piece of language (assuming I heard correctly!)


* High price *
*Hot price *


----------



## ayed

Josh_ said:


> *ناس مهيصة* .


They are in *jollification*


----------

